# االاقسام العامة > المنبر الاسلامي >  >  روائع الإعجاز العددي في سورة الكهف

## ماجد احمد

*



قصة أصحاب الكهف قصة غريبة، فقد هرب الفتية من ظلم الملك الجائر ولجأوا إلى كهف ودعوا الله أن يهيء لهم من أمرهم رشداً. وشاء الله أن يكرمهم ويجعلهم معجزة لمن خلفهم، وأنزل سورة كاملة تحمل اسم (الكهف) تكريماً لهؤلاء الفتية.
ولكن المشككين كعادتهم يحاولون انتقاد النص القرآني ويقولون: إن القرآن من تأليف البشر، لأنه لا يمكن لأناس أن يناموا 309 سنوات ثم يستيقظوا، إنها مجرد أسطورة – تعالى الله عن ذلك علواً كبيراً.
إنني على يقين بأن معجزات القرآن لا تنفصل عن بعضها. فالإعجاز العددي تابع للإعجاز البياني، وكلاهما يقوم على الحروف والكلمات. وقد تقودنا معاني الآيات إلى اكتشاف معجزة عددية! وهذا ما نجده في قصة أصحاب الكهف، فجميعنا يعلم بأن أصحاب الكهف قد لبثوا في كهفهم 309 سنوات. وهذا بنص القرآن الكريم, يقول تعالى: (وَلَبِثُوا فِي كَهْفِهِمْ ثَلَاثَ مِئَةٍ سِنِينَ وَازْدَادُوا تِسْعاً)[الكهف: 25].
فالقصة تبدأ بقوله تعالى: (أَمْ حَسِبْتَ أَنَّ أَصْحَابَ الْكَهْفِ وَالرَّقِيمِ كَانُوا مِنْ آيَاتِنَا عَجَباً * إِذْ أَوَى الْفِتْيَةُ إِلَى الْكَهْفِ فَقَالُوا رَبَّنَا آتِنَا مِن لَّدُنكَ رَحْمَةً وَهَيِّئْ لَنَا مِنْ أَمْرِنَا رَشَداً * فَضَرَبْنَا عَلَى آذَانِهِمْ فِي الْكَهْفِ سِنِينَ عَدَداً * ثُمَّ بَعَثْنَاهُمْ لِنَعْلَمَ أَيُّ الْحِزْبَيْنِ أَحْصَى لِمَالَبِثُوا أَمَداً......) [الكهف: 9-12].  وتنتهي عند قوله تعالى: (وَلَبِثُوا فِي كَهْفِهِمْ ثَلَاثَ مِئَةٍ سِنِينَ وَازْدَادُوا تِسْعاً* قُلِ اللَّهُ أَعْلَمُ بِمَالَبِثُوا) [الكهف:25-26].
والسؤال الذي طرحته: هل هنالك علاقة بين عدد السنوات التي لبثها أصحاب الكهف، وبين عدد كلمات النص القرآني؟ وبما أننا نستدلّ على الزمن بالكلمة فلا بد أن نبدأ وننتهي بكلمة تدل على زمن. وبما أننا نريد أن نعرف مدة ما (لبثوا) إذن فالسرّ يكمن في هذه الكلمة.
لقد بحثت طويلاً بهدف اكتشاف سر هذه القصة، ووجدتُ أن بعض الباحثين قد حاولوا الربط بين عدد كلمات القصة وبين العدد 309 ولكنني اتبعت منهجاً جديداً شديد الوضوح وغير قابل للنقض أو التشكيك. فقد قمت بعدّ الكلمات كلمة كلمة مع اعتبار واو العطف كلمة مستقلة لأنها تُكتب منفصلة عما قبلها وبعدها (انظر موسوعة الإعجاز الرقمي)، وكانت المفاجأة!
فلو تأملنا النص القرآني الكريم منذ بداية القصة وحتى نهايتها، فإننا نجد أن الإشارة القرآنية الزمنية تبدأ بكلمة (لبثوا) في الآية 12 وتنتهي بالكلمة ذاتها، أي كلمة (لبثوا) في الآية 26.

والعجيب جداً أننا إذا قمنا بعدّ الكلمات (مع عد واو العطف كلمة)، اعتباراً من كلمة (لبثوا) الأولى وحتى كلمة (لبثوا) الأخيرة، فسوف نجد بالتمام والكمال 309 كلمات بعدد السنوات التي لبثها أصحاب الكهف!!! وهذا هو النص القرآني يثبت صدق هذه الحقيقة، لنبدأ العدّ من كلمة (لبثوا):
لَبِثُوا*أَمَداً*نَحْنُ*نَقُصُّ*عَلَيْكَ*نَبَأَهُم  *بِالْحَقِّ*إِنَّهُمْ*فِتْيَةٌ*آمَنُوا*10
بِرَبِّهِمْ*وَ*زِدْنَاهُمْ*هُدًى*و*رَبَطْنَا*عَلَى  *قُلُوبِهِمْ*إِذْ*قَامُوا*20
فَقَالُوا*رَبُّنَا*رَبُّ*السَّمَاوَاتِ*وَ*الْأَرْض  ِ*لَن*نَّدْعُوَ*مِن*دُونِهِ*30
إِلَهاً*لَقَدْ*قُلْنَا*إِذاً*شَطَطاً*هَؤُلَاء*قَوْ  مُنَا*اتَّخَذُوا*مِن*دُونِهِ*40
آلِهَةً*لَّوْلَا*يَأْتُونَ*عَلَيْهِم*بِسُلْطَانٍ*ب  َيِّنٍ*فَمَنْ*أَظْلَمُ*مِمَّنِ*افْتَرَى*50
عَلَى*اللَّهِ*كَذِباً*وَ*إِذِ*اعْتَزَلْتُمُوهُمْ*و  َ*مَا*يَعْبُدُونَ*إِلَّا*60
اللَّهَ*فَأْوُوا*إِلَى*الْكَهْفِ*يَنشُرْ*لَكُمْ*رَ  بُّكُم*مِّن*رَّحمته*و*70
يُهَيِّئْ*لَكُم*مِّنْ*أَمْرِكُم*مِّرْفَقاً*وَ*تَرَ  ى*الشَّمْسَ*إِذَا*طَلَعَت*80
تَّزَاوَرُ*عَن*كَهْفِهِمْ*ذَاتَ*الْيَمِينِ*وَ*إِذَ  ا*غَرَبَت*تَّقْرِضُهُمْ*ذَاتَ*90
الشِّمَالِ*وَ*هُمْ*فِي*فَجْوَةٍ*مِّنْهُ*ذَلِكَ*مِن  ْ*آيَاتِ*اللَّهِ*100
مَن*يَهْدِ*اللَّهُ*فَهُوَ*الْمُهْتَدِ*وَ*مَن*يُضْل  ِلْ*فَلَن*تَجِدَ*110
لَهُ*وَلِيّاً*مُّرْشِداً*وَ*تَحْسَبُهُمْ*أَيْقَاظا  ً*وَ*هُمْ*رُقُودٌ*وَ*120
نُقَلِّبُهُمْ*ذَاتَ*الْيَمِينِ*وَ*ذَاتَ*الشِّمَالِ  *وَ*كَلْبُهُم*بَاسِطٌ*ذِرَاعَيْهِ*130
بِالْوَصِيدِ*لَوِ*اطَّلَعْتَ*عَلَيْهِمْ*لَوَلَّيْت  َ*مِنْهُمْ*فِرَاراً*وَ*لَمُلِئْتَ*مِنْهُمْ*140
رُعْباً*وَ*كَذَلِكَ*بَعَثْنَاهُمْ*لِيَتَسَاءلُوا*ب  َيْنَهُمْ*قَالَ*قَائِلٌ*مِّنْهُمْ*كَمْ*150
لَبِثْتُمْ*قَالُوا*لَبِثْنَا*يَوْماً*أَوْ*بَعْضَ*ي  َوْمٍ*قَالُوا*رَبُّكُمْ*أَعْلَمُ*160
بِمَا*لَبِثْتُمْ*فَابْعَثُوا*أَحَدَكُم*بِوَرِقِكُم  ْ*هَذِهِ*إِلَى*الْمَدِينَةِ*فَلْيَنظُرْ*أَيُّهَا*1  70
أَزْكَى*طَعَاماً*فَلْيَأْتِكُم*بِرِزْقٍ*مِّنْهُ*وَ  *لْيَتَلَطَّفْ*وَ*لا*يُشْعِرَنَّ*180
بِكُمْ*أَحَداً*إِنَّهُمْ*إِن*يَظْهَرُوا*عَلَيْكُمْ  *يَرْجُمُوكُمْ*أَوْ*يُعِيدُوكُمْ*فِي*190
مِلَّتِهِمْ*وَ*لَن*تُفْلِحُوا*إِذاً*أَبَداً*وَ*كَذ  َلِكَ*أَعْثَرْنَا*عَلَيْهِمْ*200
لِيَعْلَمُوا*أَنَّ*وَعْدَ*اللَّهِ*حَقٌّ*وَ*أَنَّ*ا  لسَّاعَةَ*لَا*رَيْبَ*210
فِيهَا*إِذْ*يَتَنَازَعُونَ*بَيْنَهُمْ*أَمْرَهُمْ*ف  َقَالُوا*ابْنُوا*عَلَيْهِم*بُنْيَاناً*رَّبُّهُمْ*2  20
أَعْلَمُ*بِهِمْ*قَالَ*الَّذِينَ*غَلَبُوا*عَلَى*أَم  ْرِهِمْ*لَنَتَّخِذَنَّ*عَلَيْهِم*مَّسْجِداً*230
سَيَقُولُونَ*ثَلاثَةٌ*رَّابِعُهُمْ*كَلْبُهُمْ*وَ*ي  َقُولُونَ*خَمْسَةٌ*سَادِسُهُمْ*كَلْبُهُمْ*رَجْماً*  240
بِالْغَيْبِ*وَ*يَقُولُونَ*سَبْعَةٌ*وَ*ثَامِنُهُمْ*  كَلْبُهُمْ*قُل*رَّبِّي*أَعْلَمُ*250
بِعِدَّتِهِم*مَّا*يَعْلَمُهُمْ*إِلَّا*قَلِيلٌ*فَلَ  ا*تُمَارِ*فِيهِمْ*إِلَّا*مِرَاء*260
ظَاهِراً*وَ*لَا*تَسْتَفْتِ*فِيهِم*مِّنْهُمْ*أَحَدا  ً*وَ*لَا*تَقُولَنَّ*270
لِشَيْءٍ*إِنِّي*فَاعِلٌ*ذَلِكَ*غَداً*إِلَّا*أَن*يَ  شَاءَ*اللَّهُ*وَ*280
اذْكُر*رَّبَّكَ*إِذَا*نَسِيتَ*وَ*قُلْ*عَسَى*أَن*يَ  هْدِيَنِ*رَبِّي*290
لِأَقْرَبَ*مِنْ*هَذَا*رَشَداً*وَ*لَبِثُوا*فِي*كَهْ  فِهِمْ*ثَلاثَ*مِئَةٍ*300
سِنِينَ*وَ*ازْدَادُوا*تِسْعاً*قُلِ*اللَّهُ*أَعْلَم  ُ*بِمَا*لَبِثُوا*309
تأملوا معي كيف جاء عدد الكلمات من (لبثوا) الأولى وحتى (لبثوا) الأخيرة مساوياً 309 كلمات!! إنها مفاجأة بالفعل، بل معجزة لأنه لا يمكن أن تكون مصادفة! إذن البعد الزمني للكلمات القرآنية بدأ بكلمة (لبثوا) وانتهى بكلمة (لبثوا)، وجاء عدد الكلمات من الكلمة الأولى وحتى الأخيرة مساوياً للزمن الذي لبثه أصحاب الكهف. والذي يؤكد صدق هذه المعجزة وأنها ليست مصادفة هو أن عبارة (ثلاث مئة) في هذه القصة جاء رقمها 300 ، وهذا يدلّ على التوافق والتطابق بين المعنى اللغوي والبياني للكلمة وبين الأرقام التي تعبر عن هذه الكلمة.
وهنا لا بدّ من وِقفة بسيطة
هل يُعقل أن المصادفة جعلت كلمات النص القرآني وتحديداً من كلمة (لبثوا) الأولى وحتى كلمة (لبثوا) الأخيرة 309 كلمات بالضبط بعدد السنوات التي لبثها أصحاب الكهف؟ وإذا كانت هذه مصادفة، فهل المصادفة أيضاً جعلت ترتيب الرقم (ثلاث مئة) هو بالضبط 300 بين كلمات النص الكريم؟ هل هي المصادفة أم تقدير العزيز العليم؟!

ماذا نستفيد من هذه المعجزة الرقمية؟
قد يقول قائل: وماذا يعني ذلك؟ ونقول إنه يعني الكثير:
1- إن التطابق بين كلمات النص وبين عدد السنوات 309 يدل على أن هذا النص هو كلام الله تعالى، ولا يمكن لبشر أن يقوم بهذا الترتيب المحكم مهما حاول، وبخاصة أن النبي الأعظم عاش في عصر لم يكن علم الإحصاء والأرقام متطوراً بل كان علماً بسيطاً.
2- إن هذا التطابق المذهل بين عدد كلمات النص وبين العدد 309 يدل على سلامة النص القرآني، فلو حدث تحريف لاختل عدد الكلمات واختفت المعجزة، إذاً هذا التطابق العددي دليل على أن القرآن لم يحرّف كما يدعي الملحدون.
3- بالنسبة لي كمؤمن فإن مثل هذا التطابق العددي يزيدني إيماناً وخشوعاً أمام عظمة كتاب الله تعالى، وهذا هو حال المؤمن عندما يرى معجزة فإنه يزداد إيماناً وتسليماً لله عز وجل: (وَمَا زَادَهُمْ إِلَّا إِيمَانًا وَتَسْلِيمًا) [الأحزاب: 22].
4- في هذه المعجزة ردّ على أولئك المشككين بصدق هذه القصة والذين يقولون إنها أسطورة، مثل هذه المعجزة ترد عليهم قولهم وتقدم البرهان المادي الملموس على صدق كتاب الله تبارك وتعالى.
5- لو قمنا بالمقارنة بين التقويم القمري والتقويم الشمسي نجد أن السنة القمرية أقصر من السنة الشمسية بحدود 3 بالمئة، وعلى هذا الأساس نجد أن 300 سنة شمسية تساوي بالتمام والكمال 309 سنة قمرية (300  × 0.03 = 9 سنوات)، وهنا نرى لمحة إعجازية في قوله تعالى: (وَلَبِثُوا فِي كَهْفِهِمْ ثَلَاثَ مِئَةٍ سِنِينَ وَازْدَادُوا تِسْعاً) وكأن المولى تبارك وتعالى يريد أن يعطينا إشارة رائعة إلى الفارق بين التقويمين وهو 0.03 هذه النسبة لم يكن لمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم علم بها، ولكن الله أودعها في كتابه لتُضاف إلى معجزات هذه السورة العظيمة..
سَنُرِيهِمْ آَيَاتِنَا فِي الْآَفَاقِ وَفِي أَنْفُسِهِمْ حَتَّى يَتَبَيَّنَ لَهُمْ أَنَّهُ الْحَقُّ
*

----------


## العماري

*جزاك الله خيراً
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*سبحان الله امنا به وبرسوله وبكتابه الذي أنزل 
جزاك الله خير
                        	*

----------


## مريخي للابد

*بارك الله فيك
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جزيت خيرا الرائع ماجد
*

----------


## ezzeo

*بارك الله فيك و جعلها فى ميزان حسناتك
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*بارك الله فيك
ساقوم بالنقل

*

----------

